# Year of the motor



## redfish12 (Jan 15, 2013)

Year of the motor? I have a Yamaha 25SG witch is a 1988 according to the mounting bracket ID plate. But when I need to replace apart and compare it to the Yamaha parts diagram the parts are showing that it may be a 1997. Is there any other way to tell what year the motor is on the engine block other than that identification plate. And would this be a Frankenstein motor?
Thanks Doug


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

What is your full serial number?


----------

